
Apple's iPad Pro page missing transparencies on all images [video] - ivanstegic
http://quick.as/mv86s6zjk
======
ivanstegic
I just visited the iPad Pro page ([http://www.apple.com/ipad-
pro](http://www.apple.com/ipad-pro) and YMMV right now) as any self respecting
fan boy would, and discovered that all of their images are missing the PNG
transparency that should really be there. How did this get missed in QA?
Captured video to prove it happened.

------
ivanstegic
Looks like it works OK in Safari and Chrome, I looked at it in Firefox.

~~~
mkagenius
We aspire to have smooth edges (except on firefox) - Jony Ive

